

Immutable Infrastructure: 6 questions to 6 experts - ABS
http://highops.com/insights/immutable-infrastructure-6-questions-6-experts/

======
ABS
I'm biased since I wrote the highlights but my favourite two are:

\- 'It’s a way to simplify change management: servers never rot and you can
think of an application as a single deployable artefact, you can reason about
it at a higher level.'

\- 'A pattern or strategy for managing services in which infrastructure is
divided into “data” and “everything else”'

